# Who buys $250 Mtn Bike Shoes



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.

But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......

Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


----------



## front range migz (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'ld have a hard time spending that much on shoes*



YaMon said:


> I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.
> 
> But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......
> 
> Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


..but I also couldn't see buying all the carbon/ti stuff that you have on your bike. to each his/her own I guess.


----------



## Wynchestir (Apr 27, 2004)

Well I've been mtn biking pretty hard for 3-4 years now, and I'm on on my 2nd set of mtn bike shoes. I normally go for a pair onsale that I find online for under $100. But people I know with them swear by them and they last forever. I'm almost on my 3rd pair, and guys with the sidi's are still on their first. That just makes good sense, and will save you money in the long run.

course it depends on the conditions you ride. Here in GA we get the thick red GA clay type mud. Lot of stream and creek crossings. My shoes take a beating


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

*I have...*



YaMon said:


> I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.
> 
> But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......
> 
> Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


several times. I used to say all the same things before owning a pair of Sidis. I have owned many other brands of shoes and nothing comes close to their fit and durability.

I own two pairs of Mtn. Sidis and a pair for the road. I couldn't care less about how they look and my bikes have lots of scratches. As far as being a poseur, lets go ride sometime...


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why do you care?*



YaMon said:


> I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.
> 
> But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......
> 
> Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


Why do you care? People have the right to spend their $ how they'd like, it doesn't necessarily make them a poseur. Sometimes I spend a lot of $ for bike bling-bling.. Why? Because it's my f-ing right.

I couldn't afford much from day one through undergraduate, but now I make enough to buy bike stuff and be happy about it.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*$50 clearance is more my style*

Who wears ugly $250 cycling shoes? European Socialists that live in a welfare state.


----------



## escape30 (Apr 24, 2004)

A lot of the guys that ride XC that i know where biking shoes usually in the region of 100-150 bucks but i personally am a dirt jumper and hate clip-in pedals. Never worn them... (and as far as i know) never will...


----------



## sloth (Mar 16, 2004)

*Look who's talking*

This coming from a guy who who outfits his "FreeRide" bike with ultra high-end lightweight parts. Expensive shoes are just that, expensive well made shoes. They will probably hold up better and will certainly fit better than cheap ones. As someone who owns Carbon Cranks and Ti-Cassettes you should not be making blanket statements as to who is or is not a poser.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Exactly right.*



Wynchestir said:


> Well I've been mtn biking pretty hard for 3-4 years now, and I'm on on my 2nd set of mtn bike shoes. I normally go for a pair onsale that I find online for under $100. But people I know with them swear by them and they last forever. I'm almost on my 3rd pair, and guys with the sidi's are still on their first. That just makes good sense, and will save you money in the long run.
> 
> course it depends on the conditions you ride. Here in GA we get the thick red GA clay type mud. Lot of stream and creek crossings. My shoes take a beating


For years I was going through 2.5-3 pairs of shoes per season at $100 per pair. 3 seasons ago I bought a pair of Dominator 3's and have never looked back. They are showing their age, but still serviceable. I recently bought some Dominator 4 lorica shoes, so the 3's have been retired to winter shoes only.

Easily worth the money in the long run. Not sure about the $300 thing, but $180 easily.

That being said, I go back to my standby quote about shoes.
Nobody makes shoes like Italians.


----------



## Halloween (Dec 30, 2003)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Who wears ugly $250 cycling shoes? European Socialists that live in a welfare state.


Man, you're spot on. That describes me perfectly 

Generalize much?


----------



## monkeyboy90 (Mar 7, 2004)

So far I've tried three branks of shoes, but I know my next pair will be SIDI's, because I keep wearing them out, breaking something, ripping something, always. The only others that have held out so far are the specialized I bought, but I'm not sure if I like the body geometry. Basically, I pretty sure if these don't work out, I'm going sidis just because I've watched them go year in and out with people who finish their ride with their feet not hurting. Mine do, it is slowly going away, I think I have to get used to the specialized, but if it doesn't completely go away, I'm gettting SIDI's.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

*Go Velcro!*

I'm going to reveal a big secret about Sidis. The velcro strap models fit and perform just as well as the buckle models. In fact I actually prefer my bullets and rampas over my road Energy models. Rampas or whatever they're called now, the two strap model, go for around $100. I think they are a bargain for how they fit and perform. The Dragons on the other hand seem a little pricey. I'm jealous when I see people wearing such pretty shoes but $200 goes a long way.


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

YaMon said:


> Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......


Sometimes I change my cycling outfit two or three times before I head out the door to make sure it's "just right". I'd sure hate to look uncool at the trailhead!


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

If you were talking about canadian dollars, it's easy to spend that much on shoes. THough I haven't spent more than $200 on shoes. I bought a pair of Shimano M-081's a three years ago for $154 + tax.. and they're still going strong.. though I think I may buy a new pair this year.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a fan of the sidi's but I like the dominator/genius range, so we'll say like $180 shoes.

Why? lets see maybe because i used to spend $100-125 every season on shimano shoes that were destroyed in a season. My sidi's are over 3 seasons old now and show no signs of giving up. So lets see spend $125 every year to be riding crappy shoes, or $180 ever 4 seasons to be riding great shoes......that's a no brainer to me.

FWIW I don't like the super high end sidi's with the SRS system or the Techno II monofiliment buckle and I've seen nothing but problems for riding buddies. They break or come unscrewed, and the models with replaceable soles seem to wear extra fast (probably so you buy new replacement tread), since I haven't wore down the tread on my dominators in 3 seasons going on their 4th I'm not too worried about having replaceable tread.

But if someone wants to spend $250 on cycling shoes or $300 that's okay with me, I mean if we get right down to it, anyone one that spends $1000 or more on something with 2 wheels and no motor is a wacko. Hobbies / Sports are not about need or rational spending. Otherwise you couldn't sell $10K shotguns, or $2000 bows, or $10K cameras, or $5K golf clubs etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Jlee197853 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Not me...*

I got mine from specialized.com. They often have last years model shoes on sale cheap cheap. I bought a pair of specialized sport shoes 2 years ago for $17! They are great shoes and have held up very well. I do a lot of rocky technical riding, hike a bikes, and creek crossings and they are still in good shape. I am a cheap ******* though, always trying to find the best deals.


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Yeah???*



YaMon said:


> I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.
> 
> But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......
> 
> Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


and why spend $5k on a bike when Costco has them for $100 ? Even if they're junk, you could still buy a new one every month when the old one breaks.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Its probably best I don't mention I spent $400 (Sidi Ergo1) on a set of road shoes then should I? 

I don't ride a C-40 and couldn't care if I look asthetically pleasing or not. What matters is when I am on a MTB for a 24 hour race, a short course race or perhaps on the trails for an epic, I want comfortable feet. Shimanos are great value for sure, but too big for my feet, Sidis are the best fit and have amazing comfort and stiffness. $250 might be alot for some, but if you get good comfort and fit who cares in the long run.

Saying that spending $250 on a pair of shoes is just the same as saying 1500 or 4000 is too much for a bike. Its all relative in the long run.

Love my SIDIs.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

kingfurby said:


> I'm going to reveal a big secret about Sidis. The velcro strap models fit and perform just as well as the buckle models. In fact I actually prefer my bullets and rampas over my road Energy models. Rampas or whatever they're called now, the two strap model, go for around $100. I think they are a bargain for how they fit and perform. The Dragons on the other hand seem a little pricey. I'm jealous when I see people wearing such pretty shoes but $200 goes a long way.


To a point I think they are similar but I have a Ergo 1's and the level below the dragons on the MTB but think the ERGO 1's have better adjustability with fit.


----------



## 1adam12 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ummmm, me I have a pair of Sidi's for MTB and I'm buying a pair for my road bike as soon as I can get to my LBS today. I have spent a lot less on shoes and ended up having to buy several pair in a year and when you total the cost when it' all said and done you have spent about the same amount. Plus I don't want blisters and sore feet while riding so I'm willing to pay whatever, that's just me.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Why would you care? If someone makes a few hundred k a year and can afford it why would that be any of your concern? The only posing here is being done by you and your silly rant.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'll second that*



damion said:


> For years I was going through 2.5-3 pairs of shoes per season at $100 per pair. 3 seasons ago I bought a pair of Dominator 3's and have never looked back. They are showing their age, but still serviceable. I recently bought some Dominator 4 lorica shoes, so the 3's have been retired to winter shoes only.
> 
> Easily worth the money in the long run. Not sure about the $300 thing, but $180 easily.
> 
> ...


I've had my Sidi Dominators for 5 years and they are still going strong. Worn for sure but tough as nails. A good trick I learned on the Doms I have (cuz they're mostly leather) is to soak em in a bucket of warm water for 5 minutes and then go for a ride y voala! custom fit! Best shoes I own


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2004)

All i know is that the day I came home with my Sidi Dominators and my wife saw the price tag she told me to never again question her buying expensive Italian shoes. I've got to agree that she had a point.

2 1/2 years in my Dominators and they are still rock solid and going strong.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*I guess they will last twice as long as the dominators*

I suppose with that reasoning, the Dragons will last twice as long as the Dominators and are twice as comfortable too.......Get real !!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not dissing high end stuff. Hell, I have a Ellsworth Dare. Although $4,000 may be a lot to pay for a bike and $150 may be a lot for cycling shoes. What would you say to spending $8,000 on a mountain bike and $400 for shoes. Get my point ????

Don't tell me that the Dragons are worth TWICE the price of a pricey shoes. In the same context, will a $8,000 mountain bike ride better than a $4,000 bike. Try and justify all you want.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

crash test dummy said:


> I've had my Sidi Dominators for 5 years and they are still going strong. Worn for sure but tough as nails. A good trick I learned on the Doms I have (cuz they're mostly leather) is to soak em in a bucket of warm water for 5 minutes and then go for a ride y voala! custom fit! Best shoes I own


I'll third it.

I went through several pairs of $100 shoes, they wouldn't last more than two years, some not even one.

I've had my Sidi Dominator 3s for close to four years and they're still going strong. I used to say the same thing about Sidis. Once you own a pair you'll understand.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well, with THAT reasoning...*

...you should sell that silly expensive Ellsworth and get yourself something cheaper, so you can save some money. You violate your own logic. You could get yourself one of the Iron Horse specials at Supergo for half the money you spent on the Dare; surely you can't ride twice as well on the Dare as on the Iron Horse...so what was your point again?

Sidi's really do last longer than most shoes and fit better. You probably justified your Dare with similar logic?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i wear running shoes.   

If you have a $4000-5000 bike... i dont think $300 will make you lose sleep at night. come to think of it... those shoes cost just as much as my bike.  

its their money... who cares.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Don't tell me that the Dragons are worth TWICE the price of a pricey shoes. In the same context, will a $8,000 mountain bike ride better than a $4,000 bike. Try and justify all you want.


If thats the case, you probably cant argue that a Dare rides any better than say a $2000 bike. That would seem a valid argument following that logic......

.....Says the Ellsworth Truth owner.

Honestly who cares in the long run what shoe anyone wears, as long as if functions and feels nice.

Trevor!


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*You are correct to a certain point.*

Does my $4,000 bike ride better than a $2,000 bike ?? Well, let's just analyse this a bit. I think we can argue that a Dorado rides better than a Boxxer Race or a Marzocchi 150, don't you ?? Spending another $1,000 to reduce the weight to 35 pounds vs. 40-43 pounds is a better situation, don't you think so ???

My argument it this. There is a point where no matter how much you spend, there will not be any great improvements. Yes, my bike has a lot of stuff on it that a $2,000 bike will not have and is much lighter as a result. That is important to me since I do an awful lot of climbing on my rig. At the point I am at right now, there is nothing else that I would want or it would compromise something else on my bike.

Let's get back to the shoe issue....does the addition of one more buckle to the Sidi Dragons make it worth twice the price of the Dominators ??? Where are the performance improvements ?? Hell, if the materials were different maybe you could possibly justify it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well, if we're gonna beat this horse...*

...the retail prices as suggested by Sidi are 209.99 for the Dominator 4 and 279.99 for the Dragon. Their website indicates the differences are that one of the velcro straps is exchanged for a tecno buckle (as you pointed out, and partly worth it as a former owner of various Sidi shoes using both of these fasteners), and you apparently get a different sole for better traction (also a plus in my mind). I note that the Dominators now have options formerly only found on former highest-end Sidi shoes, so you pay for the newest features now and later can reap the benefits of trickle down technology...

Now about those forks, I've got no idea, as I've never had a chance to ride any of 'em. Since I don't want to ride a bike that big (yet), it don't matter. This is America! Spend money any way you want on your toys! Just as you "get" the difference on the forks, or your frame or whatever, someone else is "getting" the difference on the shoes...


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

Personally, I'm unimpressed with the fishing line buckles. I'm running the Energy models on the road and the fit never feels quite right with those things. The microbuckle really doesn't come in very handy either, how hard is it to reach down and readjust a strap. It takes about five seconds for me. In fact I prefer the three velcro straps of the $140 Rocket model. So, everybody will think you're a big poor dork if you're wearing these shoes but they get the job done. They are the most comfortable shoes for me, money in my pocket.


----------



## TXNavy (Apr 7, 2004)

I got the SIDI's mostly because they were the only thing in town that fit me right. I wanted to pay less, but oh well. Its worth it to pay $200 for shoes that fit vice $100 for shoes that only sort-of fit. Judging by the way they're taking regular beatings, I'd say I got a deal and I'm guessing they'll last about three years. The Specialized shoes my wife has just don't look as tough.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*You think so....*

Hey TXNavy -

the reason that you see so much response is not because people don't agree with me. It is because those of you that bought Sidi's feel that you have to somehow justify them The rest of us are laughing at ya'll.

That's ok, the shoes are alright. Certainly not better tnan sliced bread. You do noy have to get defensive, we all make mistakes now and again.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Hey TXNavy -
> the reason that you see so much response is not because people don't agree with me. It is because those of you that bought Sidi's feel that you have to somehow justify them


Holy Sh!t batman! Do you really think people feel compelled to somehow justify why they spent what they did on shoes? It seems evident, that the replies of Sidi shoe owners don't feel the need to make any justification but just provide insight into why they like their shoes. Nothing more, nothing less. Who cares what anyone spent on anything be it shoes, pedals or a entire bike. No justification need or ought to be given to anyone.

Screw anyone who is too tight to spend a little more for anything yet feel compelled to make a big issue out of it, if to make them feel better or something. Perhaps we should start new threads, "Who pays $1000,2000,3000,4000 for a bike when you can go down to Wal Mart, Target, K Mart, or what not and buy a $100 bike!"

In the long run it comes down to what makes people happy, or if the item bought suits the consumers needs not whether or not it cost more than their counterparts equivalent.



YaMon said:


> The rest of us are laughing at ya'll.


  
Poor suckers eh?


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought pair of Sidi action SRS (old version of dragon ~$240) four years ago. Still going strong, I will probably replace the soles ($30) and keep them for another four years. They are comfortable and stiff. Worth every penny.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

I can see your point, and do feel marketing and hype and image play a large part in most of sports and the gear we buy. That said....

I still have two highend shoes from a sponsor in the late 90s. They retailed for $220 and "only" $170. Though I alternated, I hammered both, and both are still going along in the rotation.

I also purchased a cheaper pair of shoes, I think they retailed for $110, and they were dead after one year. I know this can vary with many circumstances, but sometimes.... sometimes you do get what you pay for.

My road shoes retail for $270 (got them for free) and they are great and holding up dang well. Would I ever pay $250 or $400 for shoes (sidi has some road shoes for about $400). NO!!! Cuz I'd feel stupid when I saw them on ebay for 40% less or closed out in 8 months for 50% less.

But if the shoe fits, wear it (my mama always told me to spend good $$$ on food and shoes).


----------



## aggro (Mar 28, 2004)

*hhmm*

i like to wear vans. platforms.pedals+shoes=much less than SIDi/just kidden LOL


----------



## the pup (Feb 20, 2004)

If my ($250) Carnacs can piss you off this good, I'd like to get another pair to wear on my hands, too!!


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

YaMon said:


> the reason that you see so much response is not because people don't agree with me. It is because those of you that bought Sidi's feel that you have to somehow justify them The rest of us are laughing at ya'll.


You're kidding right? If anything, this thread of yours is an attempt for you to justify *not* spending money, look at your silly "for posers" claim. You said they're not worth it, but clearly--check the reviews--people who buy them know they are indeed worth it. They last much longer than cheaper shoes.

Are they twice as good at twice the cost? Well, mine have lasted four years where $100 shoes wouldn't last two, many not even one season. I've saved a lot of money.

What I find amusing is that you "wasted" so much money on a 2000 Ellsworth Dare and then got chintzy when it came time to buy shoes. You could have bought a Mongoose and saved money!


----------



## seely (Jan 20, 2004)

How about $450 Rocket 7's?


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

the pup said:


> If my ($250) Carnacs can piss you off this good, I'd like to get another pair to wear on my hands, too!!


Ah, Carnacs. Probably the only highend mtb shoe that is not worth the $$$ IMHO. I like their road shoes, although they are heavy, but their mtb shoes have always been a disappointment for me and many I know.

Which model do you have and what kind of mileage you getting out of them? Last I checked (long time ago), Carnac mtb shoes had less than stellar reviews.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Some of you need to know how to read and comprehend..*

Ha, Ha...I never said I did not own good shoes. What I did say is that the additional cost of the Dragons vs. other Sidi's was not worth it. Why don't you go back and re-read.

I have been reading a few of the posts tonight and it seems so funny how a lot of the people that post seem to have to justify something. For instance, the post re: the shaved legs....Jesus, you would think that it is normal to have shaved legs. Most of you are probably so insecure and need to identify themselves with a group. WE now have XC, Freerider, DH, SS, Black Diamond, All Around, and on and on. Who really gives a crap. Hey Fonseca, who says the $100 shoes would not have held up ?? Me, I'd rather spend it on the bike rather than looking purdy and can't ride for Sh_ _.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Hey Fonseca......Yoo Hoo ....*

Check out the "pedals and shoes" post in the Downhill-Freeride section. I think I have you figured out. You must be one cool dude, purdy too.


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

YaMon said:


> Most of you are probably so insecure and need to identify themselves with a group.


You previously said that you wouldn't wear expensive cycling shoes because you were concerned what other rides would think of you. Ironic.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Ha, Ha...I never said I did not own good shoes. What I did say is that the additional cost of the Dragons vs. other Sidi's was not worth it. Why don't you go back and re-read.
> 
> I have been reading a few of the posts tonight and it seems so funny how a lot of the people that post seem to have to justify something. For instance, the post re: the shaved legs....Jesus, you would think that it is normal to have shaved legs. Most of you are probably so insecure and need to identify themselves with a group. WE now have XC, Freerider, DH, SS, Black Diamond, All Around, and on and on. Who really gives a crap. Hey Fonseca, who says the $100 shoes would not have held up ?? Me, I'd rather spend it on the bike rather than looking purdy and can't ride for Sh_ _.


hahaha!

Where do you come up with this crap? Your reasoning gives me a headache or something. Why the hell would you visit a mountain biker forum when you make a statement like this:


> Most of you are probably so insecure and need to identify themselves with a group.


Further, you start a petty post like this, to some how differentiate those from you who spend more than $100 on shoes and then you go on to post that we now have XC, Freerider, DH, SS, Black diamond etc yet you state:


> Who really gives a crap.


If you didn't give a crap, as you so eloquently put it, why on earth would you start such a thread?

Alas, you talk about people having to justify why they buy something, laugh at it, and then justify the spending you do on your bike:



> Me, I'd rather spend it on the bike rather than looking purdy and can't ride for Sh_ _


Honestly, I can never help myself from laughing when people post total rubbish like this, defying the very statements they make preceding such muck!


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

YaMon said:


> Hey Fonseca, who says the $100 shoes would not have held up ?? Me, I'd rather spend it on the bike rather than looking purdy and can't ride for Sh_ _.


Speaking of going back and reading, I believe I said it. I have gone through quite a few pairs of $75-100 shoes. They don't hold up.

Looking "purdy?" If you have self-esteem issues, shoes won't help you. None of them stay "purdy" when you use them. If you can't ride "for Sh_ _", you need to get out and work on your skills instead of being so worried about how you are perceived by other riders.



> You must be one cool dude, purdy too.


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

Bottomline : His money, so he spends it anyway he likes. 

fishy, who has bikes which are too good for him.


----------



## Erok (Jan 2, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Ha, Ha...I never said I did not own good shoes. What I did say is that the additional cost of the Dragons vs. other Sidi's was not worth it. Why don't you go back and re-read.
> 
> I have been reading a few of the posts tonight and it seems so funny how a lot of the people that post seem to have to justify something. For instance, the post re: the shaved legs....Jesus, you would think that it is normal to have shaved legs. Most of you are probably so insecure and need to identify themselves with a group. WE now have XC, Freerider, DH, SS, Black Diamond, All Around, and on and on. Who really gives a crap. Hey Fonseca, who says the $100 shoes would not have held up ?? Me, I'd rather spend it on the bike rather than looking purdy and can't ride for Sh_ _.


I don't know why I'm bothering to respond but... why does it seem to piss people off when other people like to own nice things? I personally use Sidi dom. shoes and have for the past three seasons. They are as good as the day I got them, except for being scuffed and dirty. So yea, I think I more than got my money out of them considering I don't see any reason they won't hold up another three seasons (might be pushing it).

Why is a person who owns an expensive bike, shoes, helmet, riding gear, etc... considered a poser? If this person actually rides and uses this equipment, doesn't that make this person just a mtn. biker with nice equipment?

I ride an expensive bike and I consider myself to have no better than intermediate skills. So what? I happen to like and appreciate quality in the things that I own. How and why does this piss you and people like you off?

You talk like a man with a paper a**hole.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

*Sidis are $100 shoes*

Okay, enough already. I hate to yank the argument out from underneath you here but Sidis are $100 shoes. I bought a pair of Sidi Rampas for $64 at Nashbar any they have held up fine for almost two years. Last year I bought a pair of Sidi bullets for $80 also at Nashbar, both times using the discounts that they so often extend. About a year ago I bought a pair of Sidi Energys for $140 off of Ebay, a shoe that sort of looks like the dragons. With the first pair I took a chance on sizing but they were the best fitting cycling shoes I had ever worn. Sidi quality is superior so the other two pairs have an identical fit. I've never owned shoes so comfortable, durable, and functional. I would never buy another brand of shoes after using Specialized (3 pairs, all fit differently), Diadorra (2 pairs), Northwave, Addidas and Shimano in the past. These things are the real deal. The $200 starting price tag is a myth, the more affordable models are still far better than any other cycling shoes I have used. I just thought I would beat you dudes over the head with some facts.


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

to answer the original question, anyone who can afford to spend 250 on shoes and feels they're worth it. There's people who will drop 20 or 30 grand on a new car. I think that's retarded, but that's just me. do what you want. I rarely ever regret spending money on my bike/gear. Expensive bike stuff for the most part PERFORMS. Anybody who pushes their stuff to the limit has every right to buy the best they can afford.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

There are few things in mountain biking that you can just buy, ride and never think about again. SIDI's are one of them. They fit just perfect and last forever. I bought a set of Dom 2's a few years back for $180 after trying a few shoes that never felt right or fell apart and have never been happier. About two years ago I was in Spain and bought a set of Sidi Actions for the MTB and a pair of Energy's for the road bike. Got them for $120 each over there. They are very cheap in Europe. They are worth 250 to 300+ dollars here. Been beating the crap out of them for two years and still going strong. Last year I bought a set of the carbon soled Genius shose which cost about $280. Now the price has inflated to well over $300. I got some really good deals on my SIDI's but even if I were to buy them now for retail I would gladly even pay $400 for them if I had to. I would much rather plunk the money down once and get something I KNOW will work perfectly for me that have to live with something that makes my riding time miserable. Besides, I can afford it so what the farck do you care?


----------



## the pup (Feb 20, 2004)

danK said:


> Ah, Carnacs. Probably the only highend mtb shoe that is not worth the $$$ IMHO. I like their road shoes, although they are heavy, but their mtb shoes have always been a disappointment for me and many I know.
> 
> Which model do you have and what kind of mileage you getting out of them? Last I checked (long time ago), Carnac mtb shoes had less than stellar reviews.


3yr old Carnac Sirius! I just finished 24hrs at Temecula solo, and my feet were quite comfy thankyouverymuch...I wonder how long the 'bargan' brand would have lasted? I'm due for new shoes this year, and I will probably get two pair, like my other 'solo' friends. But they will be top of the line Carnacs.
My feet, my money.


----------



## jksu2000 (Apr 8, 2004)

*i spent 110*

got sidi action srs from totalcycling.com about a 1 1/2 years back... better exchange rate back then. actually wanted the dominators but they were out so subsituted black action srs for me.

figure if you can spend $100 and up for running shoes, ski/snowboard boots, why not do your feet a favor and do the same with some nice italian biking shoes. at least for my girlfriend i used the excuse "your fancy leather boots cost over $100, let me get my biking shoes in peace!"

john


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

YaMon said:


> I can see a road rider paying this much and riding their new Colnago C40. These guys are more concerned about how pretty they look riding their bikes and careful not to get a scratch on it.
> 
> But a mountain biker ???? I saw a pair of new Sidi Dragons on E-bay last night, so they probably cost at least $300 retail. Don't give me any crap about fit either, I am sure you could find another pair of shoes that fit well for half that price. Even if I had the money, I would be concerned about what the other riders would think about me if I were to show up with these puppies. Poseur.......
> 
> Any Mtn. Biker that ownes these either got them for free or is more concerned how pretty they look and freaks when they get a scratch on their bike.


you don't know what you are talking about cause you never rode on sidis.. it's not the look, it's the comfort and you can't find it on shoes costing half the price.
btw... roadies doin' paris brest or paris roubaix (or any century) impress me more in the toughness dept. than mtbrs smack talk on the trail/net so.. lay down the 'tude. you want knowledge and experience from your pears? sidis, at least dominators, are worth every cent because they last, and last, and last some more well after your fork is rip, your "dualie" is outdated and you are too old to climb. they are not hype but the real thing.. cycling shoes are as important than bike frames, imhe.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

YaMon said:


> Hey TXNavy -
> 
> the reason that you see so much response is not because people don't agree with me. It is because those of you that bought Sidi's feel that you have to somehow justify them The rest of us are laughing at ya'll.
> 
> That's ok, the shoes are alright. Certainly not better tnan sliced bread. You do noy have to get defensive, we all make mistakes now and again.


you ride an ellswotrh. bwahhahahahahaha!!!
yes, we are poseurs. bwa ha ahhahahaah


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Let's get back to the shoe issue....does the addition of one more buckle to the Sidi Dragons make it worth twice the price of the Dominators ??? Where are the performance improvements ?? Hell, if the materials were different maybe you could possibly justify it.


The buckle is better than velcro, the Dragon soles are better (more durable and replacable) and if you're paying $300 for Dragons you're a $hitty shopper.

In addition to being a hypocrite.

Dragons are the best Sidis, and the best MTB shoes, that I've ever used.


----------



## TrailRiddler (Feb 23, 2004)

These just arrived today. Man if there's such a thing as shoe porn this would be it. $140... hopefully it'll last me 3+ years.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

TrailRiddler said:


> These just arrived today. Man if there's such a thing as shoe porn this would be it. $140... hopefully it'll last me 3+ years.


I've been running that model for almost a year and they still feel like new. In fact I don't have to think about my shoes anymore because they're perfect. Maybe we should start keeping these bargains to ourselves since some people aren't listening anyway. So, yes, I definitely agree that you have to use Dragons to get the full benefit of Sidis, anything less would be uncivilized. All of those microbuckles somehow make the shoes more durable, so you better go for those models. They also somehow, magically make the shoes more comfortable too. And who doesn't want screws popping out of the soles of their shoes, if your replacable sole falls off you'll just save some weight. Just say no to velcro.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

kingfurby said:


> anything less would be uncivilized. All of those microbuckles somehow make the shoes more durable, so you better go for those models. They also somehow, magically make the shoes more comfortable too.


Your sarcasm needs work. 

The microbuckes do last a lot longer than velcro, I would usually wear out velcro straps at least once per season. And unlike velcro, the buckes don't stretch when wet, needing to be readjusted after a few stream crossings. And it's easier to get just the right amount of tightness by adding a single click or two with the buckle, instead of guesstimating several times with velcro. Nice features when you're on a long ride.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, I call a truce with you buckle lovers. I use the both the buckle system and the velcro system and I prefer the simplicity of velcro, but results may vary. Let's just come together in internet harmony and realize that different people have different preferences. When some of you say a certain shoe is superior, it is for your foot anyway. But just think about hitting that srs fishing line buckle against a log, will it hold up. And even the Dragon still has a velcro strap, so you still have to replace it. Enough already, I'll stop.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

*the sidi's are nice but......*

I bought a set of bullets four years ago or so and they were ok, I felt a little bummed when I got them home and found they did not have the toe cleat holes, for rough conditions also helps the toes to wear longer. The sole seemed to wear out extremely fast as well. then the leather started to discolor and flake off too. My toes always went numb riding these.

In comparison my 2 pairs of diadoras have lasted much longer (sole+upper leather) and I like the combo of laces and velcro better than just velcro. The diadoras seem to be a bit wider too. I feel my new chili's are the most comfortable shoes I have used. And the overall workmanship and materials seem much better. just my humble opinion.


----------

